# Sixers Attain 45th Pick! (Merged)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Philadelphia 76ers President Billy King announced June 7 that the Sixers have acquired a second round draft pick (60th overall) in the 2005 NBA Draft from the Utah Jazz in exchange for a future second round draft pick.
> 
> The Sixers will then convey the 60th overall pick in this year’s draft to the Detroit Pistons in order to complete a trade made on Dec. 18, 1997, in which the Sixers acquired Theo Ratliff and Aaron McKie in exchange for Jerry Stackhouse and Eric Montross.
> 
> As a result of the trade, the Sixers retain the 45th overall pick in the second round of the 2005 NBA Draft. Philadelphia currently does not have a first round pick in this year’s Draft since that pick was traded to Denver in a three-team deal on Dec. 18, 2003, in which the 76ers acquired Kenny Thomas.


LINK

This is great news, now we can add another young player, and get interested in the draft. Depending on who stays in the draft, we could get someone who's really good and ready to contribute this season.

This tells me that the rumor Draftcity broke, won't happen.. and we're sitting at 45, I'm happy though. We gave up a future second rounder for this, and I'm still sold on the move. Now we have something to talk about in this offseason. :cheers:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Yay! Great news I would say, but still a little disappointed we didn't manage to get a first round pick. I don't like how we got the pick because we are giving another future pick for it, I wish we could've just bought it like we did with Korver and Green, but whatever, anything is better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



Kunlun said:


> Yay! Great news I would say, but still a little disappointed we didn't manage to get a first round pick. I don't like how we got the pick because we are giving another future pick for it, I wish we could've just bought it like we did with Korver and Green, but whatever, anything is better than nothing at this point.


Think about it, we are essentially giving up a mid second rounder for a mid second rounder this year. I'm not upset at all about that, that's a good deal since we wouldn't have to introduce two rookies in the 2006-07 season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Think about it, we are essentially giving up a mid second rounder for a mid second rounder this year. I'm not upset at all about that, that's a good deal since we wouldn't have to introduce two rookies in the 2006-07 season.


But still, it's always nice to have an extra pick. Maybe we will buy one next year and give it to the Jazz. I just really dislike giving picks up, we've had a history of it and we've gotten screwed because of it.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



Kunlun said:


> But still, it's always nice to have an extra pick. Maybe we will buy one next year and give it to the Jazz. I just really dislike giving picks up, we've had a history of it and we've gotten screwed because of it.


If we couldn't buy the 60th pick this year, I honestly doubt we'd be able to buy one next year. This isn't like throwing 1st round picks in trades for Jerome Moiso, it's practically an even deal.. there's no losers here except Detroit.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

So the big question...who do we go for ? Some sites have Jawad Williams down about there but I find that very very hard to believe. His workouts are going well, that's something I'm quite certain of. I wish it were true though because he's exactly what the Sixers need. Then of course we need to get rid of Rodney Rogers because he just needs to die. So we could look for a big man to be Webber's back up. Dijon Thompson seems like a good way to go as a scoring option on the wing, but apparently his defense is suspect. Then amongst post players, Brandon Bass looks pretty good, although I'm not sure about his height. Ideas guys ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Sean Banks if he works out well enough, would be perfect. He has character issues, but he could turn out to be a gem.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Sean Banks if he works out well enough, would be perfect. He has character issues, but he could turn out to be a gem.


 I like him


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Tell me more...


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Yeah I just checked out his profile on both nbadraft and draftcity...they say he's a great athelete with a good, balanced game but a head-case....hmmm...I wonder...a lot of these "head-cases" would look up to our very own Allen Iverson...do you suppose we should take a chance, draft him and hope AI and Webber can slap some sense into the kid ?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Here are some links:

http://gotigersgo.collegesports.com/sports/m-baskbl/mtt/banks_sean00.html
http://draftcity.com/viewprofile.php?p=52#
http://nbadraft.net/profiles/seanbanks.asp

Draftcity has him going at 60, NBADraft.net has him going 58 but he's a lot more talented than that. If he didn't have the character issues (like not showing up for the U-21 National Team and getting kicked off of Memphis) he would've been a first round pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



Max Payne said:


> Yeah I just checked out his profile on both nbadraft and draftcity...they say he's a great athelete with a good, balanced game but a head-case....hmmm...I wonder...a lot of these "head-cases" would look up to our very own Allen Iverson...do you suppose we should take a chance, draft him and hope AI and Webber can slap some sense into the kid ?


I think since it's a second round pick, the Sixers have a chance to gamble on him, because the potential reward outweighs the risk in my mind.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I think since it's a second round pick, the Sixers have a chance to gamble on him, because the potential reward outweighs the risk in my mind.


 I wish Steve Smith from La Salle just came out and we drafted him.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Does he have the option of returning to school ? From the looks of it, I guess not, so the Sixers might really want to take a hard look at this guy. Once again, considering the kind of guys we have, attitude isn't a problem. Iverson's reputation as the king of thugs might actually help the situation.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

NBADraft.net, not that its a reliable source has him listed next year at #10. Steve Smith is a good kid.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

great news guys also you not thing we can get salim stoudamire?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



Bruno said:


> great news guys also you not thing we can get salim stoudamire?


We have a chance to get Salim Stoudamire, a lot of mock drafts have him going in the 40 to 50 range. But I'm not sure he's the player we would want from the draft. He's an undersized shooting guard and I have had enough of those for a while. I think we should go for a nice four year college player like Jawad Williams.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Jawad Williams like I said, is probably the best bet, considering the Sixers needs. However, I'm also certain he'll be taken earlier than 45.


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Donell Taylor - anyone like him? Could be the big PG we need.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

I'd like to take the risk on Sean Banks, but what do you think about Gilchrist? Do you think he'll drop to the 45 and would you take the risk on him?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Steve Smith from La Salle. Kids a baller I tell ya


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

The thing is though BEEZ, if he doesn't think he's going in the first, isn't there a great chance he'd just go back to school and ride the wave of the strong camp he's having into next season?

Also, what do you guys think about Brandon Rush? I've never seen him play but before this season he was supposedly the best HS Senior. Would he be worth the 45?


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Also, what do you guys think about Brandon Rush? I've never seen him play but before this season he was supposedly the best HS Senior. Would he be worth the 45?


I wouldn't want to take a risk on a high schooler even if it's in the second round. There will be plenty of experienced and proven college players available still and we need immediate help, not someone who will take years to develop. I don't even think Brandon would get much playing time with us if he came because the guard and swing positions are full already and Maurice Cheeks doesn't usually play young guys.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



Kunlun said:


> I wouldn't want to take a risk on a high schooler even if it's in the second round. There will be plenty of experienced and proven college players available still and we need immediate help, not someone who will take years to develop. I don't even think Brandon would get much playing time with us if he came because the guard and swing positions are full already and Maurice Cheeks doesn't usually play young guys.


See I don't agree with this thinking, I understand it, but I don't agree with it. If the college player is better and will most likely always be better, fine go for it. You can't turn down potential, in general a four year college player is just as likely to bust as anyone else.

Now I'm not saying Brandon Rush will be great, I don't know how good he is, but who knows maybe he could be similar to Rashard Lewis going in the second round and eventually becoming an All-Star?

The one downside in taking him is that we don't know how long King will stick with the current staff, and give them time to develop a young player with upside.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

According to all sources, Jawad Williams bombed up in Chicago. So that means he'll be available for our pick, but I don't want him. What I do want is someone who can either contribute now (start) or be a future building block (future starter) and currently I don't see Jawad Williams as either. You should know there's problems with a guy when he struggled at Portsmouth, and now this.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



> CHICAGO -- Juniors Steven Smith of La Salle and Eric Williams of Wake Forest had two of the best games of the 2005 NBA pre-draft camp on Thursday, but only one of their schools should be scared.
> 
> Not you, Wake Forest.
> 
> ...


LINK

Second round? BEEZ you mind telling us more about him, because I didn't catch any La Salle games this past season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

I've been hearing a lot about this Steven Smith guy too, he could be our man. He seems to be everything we need and he's a hometown boy as well.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Jonathon Watters (formerly of DraftCity) is letting people ask questions over on our draft board about the Chicago camp. I asked him about Steven Smith's performance and he had this to say:


> Smith did about as well as he possibly could have. He racked up 20+ in one game, and looked fairly good doing it. He is smooth, long, active, and just gets things done. The play that sticks out in my mind is a steal/fast break/reverse lay in that required excellent body control and touch to put in just over the arms of a charging defender.
> 
> He also measured out well, at 6'8.75 w/shoes, after being listed at 6'7 at LaSalle.
> 
> ...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Here's a write-up of Brandon Rush's performance on Friday:


> Brandon Rush, 9 pts, 4/7 shooting, 3 reb, 2 TO —Rush has had better statlines at this camp, but he never looked more fluid and confident than he did in this game. Despite being the youngest player at this camp at only 19, he is already infinitely more skilled offensively than almost every shooting guard that can be found here. Rush was feeling it in one particular five minute stretch, scoring baskets on NBA caliber moves after creating his own shot, and came down the floor once and threw one of the nastiest crossovers we’ve seen all week long before elevating for a shot. He missed, but it was just an example of what an incredible upside kid has when compared with practically anyone else at this camp. Any NBA GM in his right mind would offer him a two year guaranteed contract in the 2nd round to stay in the draft. In two years we are talking about a guy who would probably go in the lottery. It can’t be stressed just how impressive it is for a kid this age to come in and outplay players who are 3-4 years older than him at a camp where everyone is fighting for their life.


LINK

If he's this good, and capable of scoring against grown men, he could very well be worth the investment if he was still around when our pick came. I have a feeling that he's not going to school no matter what. If he turns out to be a stud, it would really brighten the future of this franchise.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Here's a write-up of Brandon Rush's performance on Friday:
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


 At this point if either are available you go Steve Smith or Brandon Rush if they are available.

Steve Smith breakdown in a moment. I have followed him since he was a junior in High school.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Steve Smith his Sophmore going into his junior years, he was being called a Scottie Pippen type all the way up to him getting to La Salle and he just bulked up out of no where hes a thick guy that can put it on the floor, pass the rock and rebound. Excellent post defender that is why some were throwing around the PF thing but going into La Salle he was a SG/SF now where he plays a little PF for La Salle. I have always said he was talented but hes good and yes hes a true SF. He has bullying spin moves where defenders just get knocked on there posteriors. I don’t think picking him is something the Sixers should pass on. Hes a loyal guy that’s why he went to La Salle because they were the first to recruit him and all he has done while hes been there is do whatever it take to win. La Salle is just a horrible basketball program.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

I asked Jonathon Watters about Brandon Rush's performance and he said this:



> Rush was very impressive. I know one of the guys I was with all week thinks he is a first rounder now. I would be more in the boat outside shot at first round/likely early 2nd, but it's hard to deny what Rush can do. He creates his own shot with a little spinning runner move that's impossible to defend, and actually looked better shooting the ball in games than he did in the drills. As far as a weakness goes, I would say that he rarely takes the ball all the way to the basket. Where his nasty athleticism showed up most regularly was on the defensive end. Players just didn't expect him to make up the ground that he is very capable of...
> 
> He measured out at 6'6.5 with shoes and a nice wingspan, so that helps too.


If he's really boosted up to the end of the first round, you have to look at it the positive way, that forces someone else who was considered a first round talent to be bumped down giving the Sixers more options at this pick.

I was talking to HKF, and he thinks Dijon Thompson (UCLA) would be a good fit for the Sixers, and according to everything I've read he had a solid camp as well. As a matter of fact Watters commented on him too:



> Thompson had a very lukewarm camp. He didn't stand out scoring-wise, and just seemed to be quiet all the way around. He hit a few outside shots and was able to show off his shot-creating ability, but those midrange shots weren't falling for him. There were numerous players (thompson being one of them) that clearly thought they would come into camp and play their way into the first round, and when that didnt happen for some of them, you could see them getting more and more frustrated. I still think he gets drafted, but it didn't seem like people were as excited about him as you and I were this past season.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

After reading all this about Steven Smith, I think this is the guy we should be targeting. BEEZ says he's the Scottie Pippen type, just like Iggy, if we get him we'll have two of those type on the team and you can never have enough solid role players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



> St. Joseph's Dwayne Jones and La Salle's Steven Smith returned home yesterday on the same flight from Chicago, and both were buoyed by their performances at the NBA predraft camp.
> 
> Now, both Big Five standouts will take a few days to arrive at a crucial decision: Remain in the draft? Or return to college for their final seasons of eligibility? They have until Tuesday to decide. The NBA draft will be held June 28.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Wow I am surprised John Gilchrist's name hasn't come up in this discussion yet. I think he would be a great fit here and it would move iggy to sf and ai back to the 2. Or just have a solid point guard come off the bench. I think it would make the most sense if korver wasn't coming back for sure.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



sheefo13 said:


> Wow I am surprised John Gilchrist's name hasn't come up in this discussion yet. I think he would be a great fit here and it would move iggy to sf and ai back to the 2. Or just have a solid point guard come off the bench. I think it would make the most sense if korver wasn't coming back for sure.


We haven't mentioned his name, because there's absolutely no chance he'll be on the board when the Sixers pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



> Matt Walsh, the University of Florida junior and Germantown Academy graduate, made it official yesterday. The 6-foot-6 shooting guard announced that he would stay in the NBA draft.
> 
> The 76ers are among the teams Walsh will work out for before the draft, scheduled for June 28.
> 
> ...


LINK

Finally we hear about a Sixers workout, looks like Billy King and Co really enjoy this cloak and dagger stuff. I'm not a fan of Matt Walsh, I believe he's soft, he is a good shooter, and there's a great chance he won't be on the board when the Sixers pick.. and if he is, I hope they don't pick him. It'll be interesting to hear who he'll be working out against.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

On Monday, the Sixers are working out Josh Cox (San Francisco), Matt Walsh (Florida), Von Wafer (Florida State), and Travis Diener (Marquette).


----------



## GENERAL ZOD (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

I Wish We Had A Better Pik.........we Could`nt Even Draft Villenueva`s Eyebrows...oh Wait He Does`nt Have Any!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



GENERAL ZOD said:


> I Wish We Had A Better Pik.........we Could`nt Even Draft Villenueva`s Eyebrows...oh Wait He Does`nt Have Any!


Hey welcome to the site. 

What do Charlie Villanueva's eyebrows and Marc Jackson's post game have in common? They don't exist. :clown: 

Still, I think we can get a very good player with this pick. I can feel it.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> What do Charlie Villanueva's eyebrows and Marc Jackson's post game have in common? They don't exist. :clown:


 :rofl:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*



> Steven Smith- According to what his advisor told us earlier in the week, Smith will return to LaSalle and try to guarantee himself a spot in the first round next year.


LINK

****!

But another player from the Big 5 is looking to make the jump to the pros..



> Dwayne Jones- According to sources in Philadelphia, Jones is leaning towards keeping his name in the draft and hiring an agent, his advisor up until now, Joel Bell. Attempts to reach Mr. Bell were unsuccessful.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Tomorrow the Sixers work out Eddy Fobbs (Sam Houston State), Deng Gai (Fairfield), Steven Smith (LaSalle).


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

Well, today both Steven Smith and Brandon Rush pulled out of the draft, so there goes the top two guys from my list. Dwayne Jones (St. Joseph's) is staying in the draft, he's a big man who should be able to defend right away on the next level is a guy I like, but I'm doubting he'll be around when we pick.

For him to stay in, he has to have had someone in the top 40 interested in him, either that or the report that Jonathon Givony wrote on DraftCity about the agent a while back was correct.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers to draft at 45!*

I think personally what the 76ers need now is a bench warmer, someone who can give us a spark, someone who can turn the franchise around in 2 or 3 or so years when Webber's gone Ai's never going to be slayed untill the 18th year fans so stop dreaming!
That someone could be Pat Caroll, Dwyane Jones (Saint Joes') Could also be worthy Carroll will be undrafted according to most sources, Dwyane will be right around our pick. I think we can acquire these two, I think they both play there respective positions very well and could give our bench a positivite boost, one far more superior then Aaron Mckie at worse, at best it could get rid of Kevin Ollie and others, hopefully these 2nd rounders will make King greedy and go for some first rounders, then we can really talk draft.
Louis Williams,never heard of this kid he'll be around our draft pick, supposively he's an explosive point guard yet tall, unlike other higher round candidates 6"3, then to sign Pat Carroll, who knows Dwyane Jones may be a free agent too, some 6'5 6'7 bodys that can move the basketball play the basketball and knows how to use it wisely would be a great addition to mour ball club.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Sixers seek best player available*



> Two years ago, the Sixers only had the 50th pick in the NBA Draft.
> 
> But they ended up with two players who figure to be among new head coach Maurice Cheeks' top eight during the 2005-06 season.
> 
> ...


That Kyle Luckett guy reminds me a lot of Jonathan Bender. He's a 7 footer with amazing athleticism. He would be a small forward in the league, he's young and full of potential, but as always he is inexperienced and lacks basketball IQ.

Link


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

Everyone lacks Iq, but as far as skill level goes LOUIS WILLIAMS guys, this guy could be great 6'3 high schooler, puts Ai at the two, Iggy at the three forces K-sqare to the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



> The draft is taking place Tuesday. Are you nervous about it?
> 
> Dijon Thompson: No, I'm not nervous. I've done my part and now you just have to hope for the best.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



> Assuming the 76ers stand pat and don’t make any deals (hardly a safe assumption), they will have only one pick in Tuesday’s NBA Draft, and it comes in the second round, 45th overall.
> 
> One player likely to be on the board at that point is Saint Joseph’s forward/center Dwayne Jones.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

Jones sounds Determined, sounds like a hard worker, all that work he did at the 3 with Saint Joes' really makes me gleefull to see him in the sixers uniform he could be a big contributation and does more then present ourselves a rookie.
Lineup:
C-Samuel Dalembert/Marc Jackson/Dwyane Jones
Pf-Chris Webber/Rodney rogers/Michael bradley/Donyell Marshall( Hoping)
Sf-Andre Iguodala/Dwyane Jones/Matt barnes
Sg-Allen Iverson/Michael finley (Maybe)/Willie green
Overall rating
Defense:79
Offense:91
Overall:96 (should be one of the domiant eastern conference teams)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Jones sounds Determined, sounds like a hard worker, all that work he did at the 3 with Saint Joes' really makes me gleefull to see him in the sixers uniform he could be a big contributation and does more then present ourselves a rookie.
> Lineup:
> C-Samuel Dalembert/Marc Jackson/Dwyane Jones


As much of a hard worker he is, I doubt he could play center in the NBA.


----------



## mellow-dramatik (Nov 16, 2004)

*good pick at 45*

http://www.nba.com/draft2005/profiles/DarylDorsey.html he was on the and1 streetball tour, hes a really good passer and could take a lot of pressure of AI a beeter fit than green


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: good pick at 45*

No way I want some random AND 1 street baller on this team.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: good pick at 45*

Same here, give me Louis Williams flashy and all but he's no Flashy street guy he knows the game and plays it in a style I am accustomed with, and a system in his feel of the game that I gradually accept, now the problem with this guy is all I know is he's a ball handler, and I haven't seen or heard of him Williams has done some nice **** in high school, and plays with an acceptable up-tempo style of play that fits into our scheme, I'd love this guy if O'brien was here, but he's not so Louis williams, Pat Carroll (free agency) All the way!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Jones sounds Determined, sounds like a hard worker, all that work he did at the 3 with Saint Joes' really makes me gleefull to see him in the sixers uniform he could be a big contributation and does more then present ourselves a rookie.
> Lineup:
> C-Samuel Dalembert/Marc Jackson/Dwyane Jones
> Pf-Chris Webber/Rodney rogers/Michael bradley/Donyell Marshall( Hoping)
> ...


Dwayne Jones didn't play the 3 at Saint Joe's, he played the 5. If he's on the board, I think it's a worthwhile investment because teams could always use good defensive front court players.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

Draft Prospects anyone, can anyone get me a sort of report on these 3 players?
Dwyane Jones
Pat Carroll
Dijon Thompson.
I think they'd be around at our pick and I would like to evaulate them, I would also like to take a look at Louis willams
Kyle Luckett as well or is that too much to ask?
I am done posting and trying my best, I am now ready to Do my best I felt like a fool and would like to contribute, thanks for your help.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Draft Prospects anyone, can anyone get me a sort of report on these 3 players?
> Dwyane Jones
> Pat Carroll
> Dijon Thompson.
> ...


Sorry, I don't know enough about college ball to give you a report on those guys. You can try and check out their profiles at www.draftexpress.com or www.nbadraft.net, they are pretty good sources for NBA draft information.



> I am done posting and trying my best, I am now ready to Do my best I felt like a fool and would like to contribute, thanks for your help.


I hope you don't leave us, you shouldn't feel like a fool because you were wrong about some things. I'm wrong about a lot of things but that doesn't stop me from posting my ideas and suggestions. I think you should keep contributing to the site and the Sixers board. You have really brang a lot of energy to the usually serene Sixers forum. Hope to see you around more.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

I meant, I'm done being wrong and I'm going to try more silly ^^


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/ianmahinmi.asp
Inamahinmi is such a strong player, not only does he resemble a stronger Emeka okafor, but he attacks the paint too, he's a powerful free throw shooter, like our Iggy I bet could hit the big 2 throws at clutch time, He rebounds with Intesnity and is a very effective Shot blocker, His weaknesses though is that he's "raw" very raw indeed, and what many people would call a project, though that doesn't make me sad, infact we have one too many projects improving in a month, XD! with his ability to Back it down legitmately and attack the post, His Mid range jumper 8-15 ft jumper for a 6'10 body, his Monsterous rebounding, his Unique ability to block the shot even when it seems like it'll be too high for him, I'd say his defensive ability, and the offensive ability of this beast, is worth the training camp wait, for him to develop into a true star, if Billy king has any sense LEFT in him, he'll draft this 6'10 kid, he could resemble webber a bit.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> I meant, I'm done being wrong and I'm going to try more silly ^^


Are you calling me 'silly' or are you saying you're going to be more silly? I actually hope it's the former.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

If Ryan Gomes falls, would he get a look?

His low post game would compliment Korver's perimeter game nicely I would have thought. Only concern would be whether or not he'd be starter material, seeing as that is the same concern shared on Korver. Then again, you'd imagine it to be fairly hard to find starter material so late in a draft.

You could do alot worse than Gomes though I'd imagine.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Rhubarb said:


> If Ryan Gomes falls, would he get a look?
> 
> His low post game would compliment Korver's perimeter game nicely I would have thought. Only concern would be whether or not he'd be starter material, seeing as that is the same concern shared on Korver. Then again, you'd imagine it to be fairly hard to find starter material so late in a draft.
> 
> You could do alot worse than Gomes though I'd imagine.


I would absolutely love landing Ryan Gomes, but looking at things, I don't know if that's possible. If he's there, the Sixers will definitely have to give him a look. If he's not, I wouldn't mind giving Brandon Bass a shot.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Sixers seek best player available*

*blinks* Actually I did, but in the fun childish way, in saying your wrong while saying your right ^^ I attempted not to hurt your feelings, but if I did I apologize, Nope I'm not going to be more silly, infact I may not be on for the next five or so days.


----------

